# Catawba Ice Fishing



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Came home from OSU for the weekend to try some ice fishing out off of Catawba tomorrow morning with my old man. Just wondering if anybody has been out the past day or two. Any word on if anyone is catchin anything lately? And hows the ice? Thanks guys


----------



## ALFREDO (Nov 9, 2008)

Was out about half mile today out of catawba. ice was 8to10 inches few slush spots 2to3 inches on the way out no atvs. caught 4 eyes and 1 nice perch between 4 of us. a couple on rapalas the other 2 on swedish pimples. good luck if you make it out.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Made the rounds today to see whats up-
First drove down lakeshore drive-all locked good as far as eye could see. Someone was fishing the local PC Pond









Next rounded the point head to Cat. launch and saw some shanties out there not esp far out.









After we got to the launch there were a few guys just off the point and were on a supposed 10in. and catching a few fish. 









There were a few guys in there trucks and 4 more heading out









These pix are looking back at them from the cliffs

















As we drove more there were 3 shanties and a snowobile out about 1/2mi. off the miller ferry! This ice just blew in last week!! Still looked decently safe...

















This last Pic is from pebble beach-you can see the airboat broke through.









We also looked at East Harbor which had some good ice and we'll be there tomorrow. While we were there there were 3 snowmobiles straight off the beach very far out... So everyones got the itch and I think Dad will be out this week... Looks to be a good year.

CYA Out There
Jonny
http://ohiooutdoors.org


----------



## tfranjesh (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice report - thanks. I will be out there in 7 hours and I will report how I do tomorrow night.

Tom


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

think again


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Recondo, 

something you know that we dont??


----------



## Spawnwalker (Mar 14, 2006)

B Thomas said:


> Recondo,
> 
> something you know that we dont??


Sounds like he's going to knock somebody off.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks for the report! we ended up not going this morning because we weren't sure if there was any safe ice and didn't want to find out the hard way...judging by your pictures, it looks like its good to go. I think we'll go out tomorrow morning, I'll let you guys know how we do! We have a blue clam 5600 on a homemade sled with skis on it, stop by and say hi if you see us!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Guys were at the same spots today.
WWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY more at catawba enough to make us go tomorrow 
did good wit B.G. today


----------



## Deckman (Jan 15, 2009)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman I'm heading out Tuesday, were there many or any guys running four wheelers or snow mobiles out there. Too far for me to walk
If you could let me know that would be great...Chris


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

good ice most places 8 inches or so but ran into several spots under 4 so be careful. its not all real good yet. will keep updates regularly.


----------



## tfranjesh (Jan 27, 2007)

The ice was 8-11" everwhere and it was solid too. When I woke up and read Recondo's post it did make me think twice though. No cracks and alot of others out on the ice today. Actually, I thought the ice conditions were great. There was not much snow on the ice either. Not nearly as much shove ice as the last two years. Fished 1.45 miles NW of the ramp. It was a slow pick all day long. It was better in the AM but, mid afternoon was good too. Our group landed close to 30 fish. Bthomas was putting the smack down on them. I only caught two but, missed a ton of bites. All were caught on jiggin raps with blue/silver and pearch being the best. Size 5 and 7 both worked. A very slow jigging motion was best. Biggest fish were about 5 lbs but, most were 2-3. If you are thinking about going don't hesitate due to ice conditions. Just stay on the trail. 

Tom


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

There were plenty og guys out with quads and snowmobiles


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

We were there yesterday as well. As the others have said, most ice was 8-10" with a few places4-6" that were very slushy. There is a decent path that is started. It heads out west and then hooks back around. We fished about 2 mile out, North of the state park. 4 of us had 12 fish with a LOT of misses and several fish coming off halfway up. It was a light bite that took us awhile to figure out. Gold pimples were the best for us.


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

like i said, good ice most everywhere but did run into several spots where there was less than 4 inches. stick to the trail if not checking as you go!!!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the reports guys. Hopefully we'll get out this coming weekend.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

tomb said:


> Thanks for the reports guys. Hopefully we'll get out this coming weekend.


Yep Tom It's On for Now ! You & Me and another ???? Guys will be there this weekend ! I might try to fishing durning the week ? Might be less machines and guys running around on the ice ?? 

What we don't need is anyone getting in trouble out there! Because when it happens the Media just Blows it out of proportion and they want to call us all kinds of names !!!

Good Luck & Be Safe !


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the reports and the pics guy, keep them coming! I got a dead ice sled I gotta get going and I'll be ready. I'm not sure I could do a 1.5-2 mile ice hike anymore.But I'm pumped up and may give it a try if the old Kow doesn't come around.


----------



## CleoSpooner (Jan 11, 2009)

tfranjesh said:


> The ice was 8-11" everwhere and it was solid too. When I woke up and read Recondo's post it did make me think twice though. No cracks and alot of others out on the ice today. Actually, I thought the ice conditions were great. There was not much snow on the ice either. Not nearly as much shove ice as the last two years. Fished 1.45 miles NW of the ramp. It was a slow pick all day long. It was better in the AM but, mid afternoon was good too. Our group landed close to 30 fish. Bthomas was putting the smack down on them. I only caught two but, missed a ton of bites. All were caught on jiggin raps with blue/silver and pearch being the best. Size 5 and 7 both worked. A very slow jigging motion was best. Biggest fish were about 5 lbs but, most were 2-3. If you are thinking about going don't hesitate due to ice conditions. Just stay on the trail.
> 
> Tom


 When you throw the spud down 3 times and it's thur , how much would you say that is ????? When you have cracks running from all four wheels , how thick is that ????? And we were just east of the pack .
I'm sure it made more ice last night , but if you haven't check the ice everywhere ,don't tell people it's safe everwhere .


----------



## allspecies (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the reports guys! keep em coming. Wasnt sure if I was brave enough to fish Erie, but after seeing those eyes, I think I'm gonna give it a shot!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

heading up to akron later in the week, was going to fish with my old man at portage lakes, but will be willing to drive the extra hour to cleveland if we can tag along with someone...we fish all over by boat so i am sure to find wherever it is to fish just need a helping hand, I am set up for small lakes and ponds...6" auger, small rods, although i do have a big shanty and everything else to boot...any help or suggestions or if we could tag along would be great.
thanks, mike
you can shoot me an e-mail if you like [email protected]


----------



## tfranjesh (Jan 27, 2007)

Cleospooner:

I didn't say it was "safe" but, I did say the ice condtions were good- and they were good. I did recommend to stay on the trail too. It's only your 2nd post and your the attack. If your going to write post as such it's in your best interest to gain some credibility first. I drilled holes everywhere including on the way out and the least I saw was 8 inches. It was making ice yesterday too. We all could hear it popping as it was continually freezing. On the other hand maybe that wasn't the ice growing......it could of been the ice cracking under your wheels.

Tom Franjesh


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

Cleo- Do your own research then. We all know to take reports with a grain of salt, or are you new???? He stated-- don't hesitate if your looking to go, JUST STAY ON THE TRAIL!!!!!! 

Your report was- How much ice is there when 3 hits with a spud go (THUR)
or when 4 tires have cracks around them. I was EAST of the PACK!!!! Who mentioned good ice EAST of the pack???

All reports that have come from good sources are saying the same thing!!!
Use the path that has been started (OR) check as you go!!!!!!

Just because you had your spud go (thur) obviously means you were in a place that wasn't as good... Thanks- 

If your East of the PACK, then be careful, I heard of a report that a spud went through after 3 hits, and the quad had some cracking around it! Be safe, it's early yet, so use caution. NOT EVERYWHERE IS SAFE...which is usually the case everyday on the ICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matt m (Jan 14, 2009)

I was out Sunday. The spot that we fished was north of the "squeeze" and east of the large groups of shanties (for those of you who were out there).
We had roughly 8" of good clear ice and about 1-2" of white ice on top where we were. We tied off and cautiously headed our way out with only some slushy spots. We did not drill any holes untill we arrived were we wanted to fish.
The fishing was pretty exciting early in the day and slowwed towards lunch time. I packed up at 12:30 and hauled in with 17 good eaters and 1 :B between our 6 man group. We had some missed hits and lost a couple on the way up, but it was a great first out!!

By the way this is my first post, so, Hello To All!!

Matt.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Cleo, I can see your point. There are alot of people that do not know enough to stay out of trouble when on Erie. That is one of the biggest reasons why I do not post fishing reports on the World WIDE Web. However the way you post, in all 2 of them, you come across as a know it all that not alot of people might like. If you want to get your point across, a little suger will keep attention alot better than all vinigar.

Everyone needs to remember ERIE ICE IS NEVER SAFE!!! If you have no experiance on Erie hire a guide for a trip or two or go with guys who know what they are doing.

The road, that was well beaten down by today, was virgin ice until yestersday morning, luckily the guys that blazed that main trail know what they are doing because after the first set of tracks left the ramp I saw NO ONE check the ice as they flew across it on bikes and sleds, Way Too much blind faith there!

Good to see you yesterday Tom, hope you get out to see a better bite this winter.

Scott


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 14, 2004)

If you check out my post from down west, we found three areas of 3 in. ice. One at the mouth of Cooley Canal for about 1/4 to 1/2 mile out and two more going out towards A-Can. These areas were app. 100 yds wide and we went through in the air boat. Going out we could see the clear ice, no snow and knew it was thin. Be careful out there.


----------



## tfranjesh (Jan 27, 2007)

Scott:

Good to see you too. You have no idea how much we appreciate the ride. How many did you end up with today? I can't wait to get back out there with you guys.

Tom


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

We got out around 3 today and fished till we were within the last 10 or so to come in 6 ish... The fishing wasn't as good as I thought it would be but we went way out one of the farthest (Dad's the adventurous type) I think it may have been too far? Or we just had some bad spots. It was a slow pic for us around 5:15 to 5:30 I had around 3 fish get around me but they were picky but the ones that were gunne bite,,, really chased. Decent evening. The ice well theres plenty of shove lines you have to cross not terrible any of them... It was around 6-12in. thickest in the packs of shove... It will be packed next weekend thats for sure. It still takes caution so don't go crazy. This will be one of the few reports I post just to get things started i'm agreeing with papascoot on a coouple things I guess. Next weekend will be packed and the fish are going to scatter and be less. If you can get out now! 
Good Luck
Be Safe
Jonny
http://ohiooutdoors.org


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

hello all i am from delaware county and my father and i are headed to the lake this weekend was wondering a couple of things first i know ice varies but a general thickness and is there a pretty clear path to follow. i have fished erie before on the ice but it was in the state up north. also are there quads on the ice or just snowmobiles and about how far out are u all fishing all info will be helpful love to ice fish still a tad bit new to erie ice. the chance of that big number day draws me north never had much luck around here. thanks to all who reply. ( maybe i could follow someone out this weekend there will be 4 of us totals. again thanks


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Yeah don't worry you'll be following thousands of people out there by next weekend.
If you can bring a snowmobile you can hop a 6ft. crack with that.
Probably by then you'll be fishing at least 3mi. out. I have a feeling that after all this info thats foating around there now there will be hundereds of out of town guys (no offense) coming up here to fish. Right in the begining everone has the itch it went from 20 ppl fishing to 500 hundred in one day!


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Fished Catawaba this morning 5 of us caught 30 eyes by 12:30


----------



## CLAcrappie (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey guys, sounds like the fishing is pretty decent right now. I've been ice fishing for as long as I can remember, but have never made the trip to Erie. Well, my friend and I are going to make it up on Wednesday, and I had a couple questions. Is "The Trail" you talk about at Catawba State Park? And, fishing mainly farm ponds and small lakes, neither of us has a quad or anything, I know it's a long walk, but do you think there'd be any problem with us walking out?

Thanks for any information


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

CLAcrappie said:


> Hey guys, sounds like the fishing is pretty decent right now. I've been ice fishing for as long as I can remember, but have never made the trip to Erie. Well, my friend and I are going to make it up on Wednesday, and I had a couple questions. Is "The Trail" you talk about at Catawba State Park? And, fishing mainly farm ponds and small lakes, neither of us has a quad or anything, I know it's a long walk, but do you think there'd be any problem with us walking out?
> 
> Thanks for any information


Two or more miles is a long walk on Erie ice. It would be even longer if you don't have any spikes or ice shoes. Lots of mounds of shove ice can make it tricky as well. There will be lots of guys that walk out and some will stop at half mile, some will stop at a mile and so on. It's really up to you. Better fishing the further out you go within reason. Also, remember you gotta make the hike back to so if it takes you 1.5 hours to walk out to your fishing spot then you need to allow that much time for getting back. Also, if you go out and follow the trail and stop short.............your going to have 4 wheelers and snow sleds running by you all day long. Just a little FYI. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> Also, if you go out and follow the trail and stop short.............your going to have 4 wheelers and snow sleds running by you all day long. Just a little FYI. Good luck and have fun.


That always cracks me up. Guys stop short and drill holes 4' off the road and then get pizzed and give everyone a dirty look as they drive by Never understood that one


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Good Luck to all you Erie Ice Fishermen...Two mile walk out is more than I could handle...It takes a special guy to venture out there...I will give you guys credit...and wish you all Safety and Fun...It's not for me but I am not the same caliber of fishermen you are...Good Luck ...Think Safety...and Enjoy.....Jim....


----------



## waterwalker (Jan 24, 2008)

Fished .88 miles out of catawba on 1/19 just east of the pack. got set up @ 1:10pm
and first fish by 1:15. Ended with 3 and lost 4 more. Slow 2-3 foot jigging motion seemed to be best. Caught all 3 on green glow buckshots 1 bite on a pimple. No bites after 3pm. Good luck everyone.BTW i'll be the guy in the carhartts on fri, sat and sun.stop and say hi


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Last two days I know a group of six locals who have been trying everywhere and the fishing has been bad for them....
It's not going to last forever
The trails good the fish are here
The eve bite isn't there


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

Myself and a buddy are headed up to Catawba Saturday morning, we are leaving the quad at home, and just walking out. Since we are walking, I have been reading that at half mile out some guys are catching them, Any size to them ? Also any perch ? Thanks


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Sunday - February 1
Light Rain.
High: 41°F / 5°C.
Precipitation: 2.84mm (0.11 in)*


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

where is that forecast from .... everything I see looks crappy and cold .... just what the ice guys like!

Forecast for Ottawa 

Updated: 8:34 PM EST on January 20, 2009 

Tonight
Mostly clear. Lows around 1 below. West winds around 5 mph. 
Wednesday
Partly sunny. Highs in the lower 20s. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph.
Wednesday Night
Mostly cloudy. Not as cold with lows in the lower 20s. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Thursday
Partly cloudy. Highs in the lower 30s. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Thursday Night
Partly cloudy. Lows in the mid 20s. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Friday
Partly sunny in the morning...then becoming cloudy. A 50 percent chance of snow showers. Highs in the lower 30s. 
Friday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 40 percent chance of snow showers. Colder with lows 10 to 15. 
Saturday
Partly sunny. Colder with highs around 20. 
Saturday Night
Partly cloudy. Cold with lows around 5 above. 
Sunday
Partly cloudy. Highs around 20. 
Sunday Night
Mostly cloudy. Cold with lows around 10 above. 
Monday
Mostly cloudy with a 40 percent chance of snow. Highs in the mid 20s. 
Monday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 40 percent chance of snow. Lows around 10 above. 
Tuesday
Partly sunny with a 40 percent chance of snow. Highs in the mid 20s.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Not from a particularlly great site just was looking for a 14 day forecast and thats what it said
but yours sounds better so I'll go with that lol


----------

